# Gas prices.....



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Now this came as a surprise 

Petrol price in UAE to be deregulated from August 1

Would have expected such a move to be announced a few months in advance, now the main question is: what is the rate per litre going to be. Afaik, prices in the cheaper American states are almost the same as here after the drop in oil prices.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

ENOC and others are losing big time on selling petrol; and I guess the Government has enough of subsidizing the use of gas guzzlers here. I expect that prices go up slowly....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I doubt they are losing "big time" after global oil prices dropped to the 50s


----------



## ahmed abbasi (Jul 20, 2015)

thank God i haven't bought a V8. i was planning to & was about to buy but now will stick to the current one unless have a clear confirmation on the new prices.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> I doubt they are losing "big time" after global oil prices dropped to the 50s


If my memory serves me right, ENOC break-even in 2011 would be at a 55$ oil price; above 55$ they loose on every liter petrol sold. That was after the "major" price hike in 2010. I do not think there will be a any significant difference today.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Prices are expected to be announced Tuesday July 28
Not sure whether it will be a 'phased withdrawal' (i.e. gradually removing the subsidy) or whether they'll remove it all in one stroke 'to bring prices in line with international market prices.'


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fill up on the 31st if I were you, there'll be a 20% hike to around AED2/litre from 1.70 (or so) now.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Another link UAE fuel prices to be deregulated starting August 1 | GulfNews.com

"The decision, related to petrol and diesel, is aimed at supporting the national economy, lowering fuel consumption, protecting the environment and preserving national resources"

"The resolution is in line with the strategic vision of the UAE government in diversifying sources of income, strengthening the economy and increasing its competitiveness in addition to building a strong economy that is not dependent on government subsidies."

The above screams hike all over it.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Interesting interpretation of pricing deregulation - the price is still going to be set to a fixed value by the government for all retailers...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

kmdxb said:


> Interesting interpretation of pricing deregulation - the price is still going to be set to a fixed value by the government for all retailers...


Just like milk, bread and loads of other things are.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tax by another name??


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Meh - i remember this. (thats GBP not AED)


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Time to rent a bike. healthy/Unhealthy(lovely weather) and economical.


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

So price will be in all petrol stations the same? Let's see


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

WaveAfterWave said:


> So price will be in all petrol stations the same? Let's see


If pricing was truly deregulated, then each station would be free to set their own prices.

It's a strange concept known as competition, which doesn't seem to exist here...


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Tax by another name??


Sush, there are no taxes here. Plenty of fees and charges etc, but no taxes


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ahmed abbasi said:


> thank God i haven't bought a V8. i was planning to & was about to buy but now will stick to the current one unless have a clear confirmation on the new prices.


Hi,
We recently bought a new V8 - does about 21 litres per 100 km - oops, bad timing!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

As someone who purchased a V8 recently as well, here's my 2 cents:

If your options are between choosing a V8 and a 1.3l Lancer, then the V8 will cost you a lot more in fuel.

But if you have already decided on what type/model you want and simply end up choosing the V8 over a lower powered V6, you will end up paying only a bit more, for me at least the added power when needed is worth it.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We recently bought a new V8 - does about 21 litres per 100 km - oops, bad timing!
> Cheers
> Steve


5 km/liter. What did you get a hummer? or mustang?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> 5 km/liter. What did you get a hummer? or mustang?


No a 5.5 litre twin-turbo, 557hp Mercedes!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> No a 5.5 litre twin-turbo, 557hp Mercedes!


As you do.....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> As you do.....


When in Rome............


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Apart from the indeed numerous fees (but ok, govt services also have a cost) this is a tax free country. It is in fact strange that subsidies (the opposite of tax) exist.
As already mentioned in an earlier post this gas price reform does not seem to be a deregulation, since pricing is still set centrally and the market is not completely open. However, I can understand that the government wants to stop subsidizing fuel. 
I just hope it will not unnecessarily increase prices due to the fact that gas companies are working in a oligopoly and probably are not very cost effective.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

so how much will it cost me to fill up my TIIDA


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fuel price increase means nothing to me, I only ever put AED50 in anyway.

However, take a look at the attached, UAE as producer and user and the percentage as part of the GDP.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> so how much will it cost me to fill up my TIIDA


Anywhere from AED 3.44 (current minimum delivery of 2 litres) to AED 100, depends upon how empty it is I guess.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

First petrol, then Corporation Tax (tax on a company's profits) and VAT to follow...

Although I would not expect either for a few years yet.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> No a 5.5 litre twin-turbo, 557hp Mercedes!


Nice car! I was hoping to get a C63 as a daily. Currently I average 30L/100km -Modified SRT-10 Dodge Ram (worlds worst production vehicle for fuel consumption made).... Gotta pay to play. The F430 and Supercharged M5 won't be much better.

If people with V8's etc are worried about the cost in fuel prices then maybe there is more to be worried about. :confused2:

Now if VAT comes into play.. then I'm out LOL


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Nice car! I was hoping to get a C63 as a daily. Currently I average 30L/100km -Modified SRT-10 Dodge Ram (worlds worst production vehicle for fuel consumption made).... Gotta pay to play. The F430 and Supercharged M5 won't be much better.
> 
> If people with V8's etc are worried about the cost in fuel prices then maybe there is more to be worried about. :confused2:
> 
> Now if VAT comes into play.. then I'm out LOL


Hi,
The Dodge Ram in SRT form is a formidable weapon!!
Now that our Mercedes has 6000 km on the clock it did a more reasonable 13l per 100km on a trip from Abu Dhabi to Dubai - it's just really bad around town, in heavy traffic.
Even if fuel price doubles (which it probably will over next 12 months) - then it will still be manageable - especially when you compare both the car and fuel prices with Europe.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't worry much about the petrol prices as doubling it would mean a mere 500 dhs monthly bill for me, I worry about how this increase would affect prices of everything else.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> I don't worry much about the petrol prices as doubling it would mean a mere 500 dhs monthly bill for me, I worry about how this increase would affect prices of everything else.


Hi,
Good point - we were only discussing this at lunch yesterday.
Fuel price increases normally have huge knock on effects for taxi and bus prices, food costs and are generally used as a good excuse to increase prices across the board!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

But surely buses and delivery vehicles are almost all diesel powered and the price of diesel is actually expected to be reduced.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> But surely buses and delivery vehicles are almost all diesel powered and the price of diesel is actually expected to be reduced.


Hi,
A friend who lives in the Marina ordered a bottle of gas a week after it was announced that Dubai had won the right to host the Expo 2020.
When he went to pay, the bottle was 20 dirhams more than on his last receipt.
He asked the delivery guy why it had gone up? Answer with a smile was "2020".
Any excuse to put prices up - just you watch and see!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Anywhere from AED 3.44 (current minimum delivery of 2 litres) to AED 100, depends upon how empty it is I guess.


atm is 70AED to fill it up, as I was paying GBP70 I am not to fussed...(some people are making it sound like its a big deal, am I missing something here)

Eh whatever, its raining in UK!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Also increases in prices are not always corresponding to the increase of gas prices. It is always a good occasion for greedy businessmen and opportunists to seize, particularly in markets where competition is weak or doesn't exist in some sectors.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Also increases in prices are not always corresponding to the increase of gas prices. It is always a good occasion for greedy businessmen and opportunists to seize, particularly in markets where competition is weak or doesn't exist in some sectors.


Will my/your/every bodies company give a pay rise in the transportation allowance due to increase in petrol costs. 


lane:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Will my/your/every bodies company give a pay rise in the transportation allowance due to increase in petrol costs.
> 
> 
> lane:


Not a chance!!!


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuel prices in UAE were already higher than in the neighboring GCC and now this. What's happening is everything is getting expensive day by day and when it comes to salaries they are decreasing day by day. It is amazing!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So there we have it:-



> Special grade (95 octane) in the UAE will cost Dh2.14 per litre, up from Dh1.72 per litre
> The super grade of petrol (98 octane) will cost Dh2.25/l, up from Dh1.83/l
> 
> The price of diesel, has been set at Dh2.05/l. Diesel currently retails at Dh2.90/l in Dubai and the northern emirates, the current price of diesel in Abu Dhabi is Dh2.35/l.


So that's roughly a 25% hike on filling your gas tank up.

Diesel is a drop of 41% in Dubai and Northern Emirates, and a drop of about 15% in Abu Dhabi.

Anyone changing to Diesel?



The Rascal said:


> Fill up on the 31st if I were you, there'll be a 20% hike to around AED2/litre from 1.70 (or so) now.


And all you lot who didn't think you'd see such a hike, even I was being conservative.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> So there we have it:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
We use super unleaded - so will cost 209 AED to fill up instead of 165 AED!
cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We use super unleaded - so will cost 209 AED to fill up instead of 165 AED!
> cheers
> Steve


That's the price of a pint!

Picture...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> That's the price of a pint!


Which goes to show how comparatively cheap petrol is!
Petrol 2.25 AED per litre
Pint of hop based beverage 80 AED per litre.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Which goes to show how comparatively cheap petrol is!
> Petrol 2.25 AED per litre
> Pint of hop based beverage 80 AED per litre.


It's the same the world over though, UK, £1.16 average per litre, Pint of Stella in London, £4-5, so 8x the price.

Better than 35x the price mind you - and which bars do you drink in at 40 chips?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> It's the same the world over though, UK, £1.16 average per litre, Pint of Stella in London, £4-5, so 8x the price.
> 
> Better than 35x the price mind you - and which bars do you drink in at 40 chips?


Hi,
I don't actually know the current price of a pint in Abu Dhabi.
We normally get it as part of a meal - so don't get it broken down to individual quantities.
Remembered 40 from a trip to Irish village in Dubai.
Do you have examples?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Do you have examples?


No mate, i don't drink any more.

Where is iggles when you need him?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> No mate, i don't drink any more.
> 
> Where is iggles when you need him?


Down the pub (hiding from his missus)?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And from the good women of this forum too. 

Perhaps he's lying low to reinvent himself given the contradictory things he said about his origins and experiences with British women.



Stevesolar said:


> Down the pub (hiding from his missus)?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Or maybe his company discovered how much he spent on here and banned it....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Or maybe his company discovered how much he spent on here and banned it....


Many a true word spoken in jest.....


----------



## ngm (Jul 5, 2015)

kmdxb said:


> Sush, there are no taxes here. Plenty of fees and charges etc, but no taxes


smart policy,no tax but fees,and it's easy to adjust


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't actually know the current price of a pint in Abu Dhabi.
> We normally get it as part of a meal - so don't get it broken down to individual quantities.
> Remembered 40 from a trip to Irish village in Dubai.
> ...


40 is a good average.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> And from the good women of this forum too.
> 
> Perhaps he's lying low to reinvent himself given the contradictory things he said about his origins and experiences with British women.


I've been muzzled at my usual posting station

35/40 a beer, i usually go to places during happy hour or ladies night! 

And my experiences are all true - just hope it wasn't your daughter!!


----------



## expatinwaiting (May 18, 2015)

It still sounds very cheap for fuel, just filled up the missus A3 with 50l of diesel £60


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey mate, I'm not that old. Not even 40. Yet. 

I saw your post on the infamous thread. We have similar educational origins though I was at your rival.

Are you absolutely sure you didn't find one British girl at Cambridge who didn't tart herself up and get drunk every weekend? 

I mean, let me put it this way, it's, um, errr... we had all the hot bright girls. 




iggles said:


> I've been muzzled at my usual posting station
> 
> 35/40 a beer, i usually go to places during happy hour or ladies night!
> 
> And my experiences are all true - just hope it wasn't your daughter!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Hey mate, I'm not that old. Not even 40. Yet.
> 
> I saw your post on the infamous thread. We have similar educational origins though I was at your rival.
> 
> ...


if it wasn't for that thread - i'd be a mod. Stevesolar saw something in me, i just know it.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

expatinwaiting said:


> It still sounds very cheap for fuel, just filled up the missus A3 with 50l of diesel £60


what I pay here in AED, I'd pay in £ in UK. Honestly I am not complaining to much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> if it wasn't for that thread - i'd be a mod. Stevesolar saw something in me, i just know it.


Aw bless, he's got a man crush on our Steve


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

The price for gas is actually slightly higher than the US gas price minus state and federal taxes ...But US regular is 89 octane not 91 so that may account for some of the difference.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Nursemanit said:


> The price for gas is actually slightly higher than the US gas price minus state and federal taxes ...But US regular is 89 octane not 91 so that may account for some of the difference.


Correct, which is why I was laughing when reading an "expert" quoted in a news piece saying the price is still much cheaper than the UK or US. UK, yes, but not the US.

Gas prices by themselves could have increased 40% without causing any significant issues, but it is the expected rise in a lot of other stuff, like taxi fares that may affect people


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Nursemanit said:


> The price for gas is actually slightly higher than the US gas price minus state and federal taxes ...But US regular is 89 octane not 91 so that may account for some of the difference.


US uses a different octane rating formula (MON+RON)/2. Here in the UAE they use RON only. 87 Octane in US, is comparable with 91 Octane here.

98 Octane here in Dubai, is about the same as 94 in the US.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmmmm,
So what is it going to affect next? Cab fares and plane tickets?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Tropicana said:


> Gas prices by themselves could have increased 40% without causing any significant issues, but it is the expected rise in a lot of other stuff, like taxi fares that may affect people


So on that basis food and other commodities transported by diesel powered trucks will go down in price?

I'm not holding my breath, especially with VAT just around the corner.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think it will affect plane tickets, I don't see many 777's being filled up with "special" at my local ENOC station.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

brinks said:


> Hmmmm,
> So what is it going to affect next? Cab fares and plane tickets?


Why would it affect plane tickets? Planes don't use "petrol", and they have never had a government subsidy, Emirates I know for a fact, hedge their fuel price for a year in advance like all airlines, and buy it from numerous suppliers.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

My solution


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Why would it affect plane tickets? Planes don't use "petrol", and they have never had a government subsidy, Emirates I know for a fact, hedge their fuel price for a year in advance like all airlines, and buy it from numerous suppliers.


I know that they don't use petrol, but this is exactly what happened in US few years ago. And I know for a fact that planes in US don't use petrol either


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

brinks said:


> I know that they don't use petrol, but this is exactly what happened in US few years ago. And I know for a fact that planes in US don't use petrol either


So why did you suggest it would affect plane tickets?


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> So why did you suggest it would affect plane tickets?


 Because it did in US, I thought I was clear about it. A few years ago the plane tickets started getting more expensive because the gas prices increased. I am just stating what I noticed in the States. And I didn't suggest if in increases, I asked if it will. Big difference


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The prices for July were the lowest in 3 months. 
Weekly Europe Brent Spot Price FOB (Dollars per Barrel)

If oil prices go back up to 70 (which is the medium term expectation by a lot of parties), we are looking at a further price increase of 30-40% (hence c. 2.8-3).

I am now supposed to use the nearly non-existent public transport in AD as an alternative.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

brinks said:


> Because it did in US, I thought I was clear about it. A few years ago the plane tickets started getting more expensive because the gas prices increased. I am just stating what I noticed in the States. And I didn't suggest if in increases, I asked if it will. Big difference


In general yes, oil price increases WILL affect plane prices. However, the petrol (oops "gas") prices were regulated and outside of what the airline companies were paying for their fuel (which I have no idea are subsidized or not in UAE). 

In the US, the gas prices at the pump are linked to the crude oil prices in the market. So when the gas prices went up, there was a high correlation with the plane ticket prices. In the UAE, earlier there was no such link.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

brinks said:


> Because it did in US, I thought I was clear about it. A few years ago the plane tickets started getting more expensive because the gas prices increased. I am just stating what I noticed in the States. And I didn't suggest if in increases, I asked if it will. Big difference


You haven't grasped this have you.

The price of the fuel hasn't increased per se, what has happened is the subsidy that the government pay to the suppliers has been removed, hence the petrol/diesel price is now allowed to "float" (except it's still the government that sets the price), along with the cost of the fuel on the international market.

That is anything but the same as a price hike because the cost per barrel has increased.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> You haven't grasped this have you.
> 
> The price of the fuel hasn't increased per se, what has happened is the subsidy that the government pay to the suppliers has been removed, hence the petrol/diesel price is now allowed to "float" (except it's still the government that sets the price), along with the cost of the fuel on the international market.
> 
> That is anything but the same as a price hike because the cost per barrel has increased.


Please be patient with me.....
What I am reading is that the gas prices at the pump are increasing by an average 40 fils. So as a consumer, if i am paying more for the gas, wouldn't this be considered a price increase for me?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What everyone means is that the cost of petrol imported into the UAE has not changed.
The UAE government has simply decided to remove some subsidy - so that the end consumer now pays more for their fuel (price increase!) and the government saves money.
This will presumably help the government to better balance their books - as the selling price of the crude oil that the UAE sells on the open market has basically halved this year - thus reducing the countries oil revenues.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

Not overly fussed about the price it's like Monopoly money anyway, as if a 40 fil increase is going to cause my finances to spiral out of control- still a damn sight cheaper than the uk


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Sootydaz said:


> Not overly fussed about the price it's like Monopoly money anyway, as if a 40 fil increase is going to cause my finances to spiral out of control- still a damn sight cheaper than the uk


Are you in my gym? Because thats the exact word I spoke to a guy Darren I know!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Aw bless, he's got a man crush on our Steve


your correct - I am looking for a grandfather figure! :tea:


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

This couldn't be more timely.. I have just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi and will be making the move in September.. 

I was planning on bringing my car with me ...its is a V8 5.5 Liter supercharged motor that only runs on 91+ octane gas & gets 9 MPG... 

I was looking forward to saving a few cents per gallon in Dubai ...looks like I may end up paying more than here in NY - how is that even possible? 

Can anyone tell me the current cost of 91 of 93 octane per gallon or liter in Abu Dhabi/ Dubai ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

asih7262 said:


> This couldn't be more timely.. I have just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi and will be making the move in September..
> 
> I was planning on bringing my car with me ...its is a V8 5.5 Liter supercharged motor that only runs on 91+ octane gas & gets 9 MPG...
> 
> ...


Hi,
As from August 1st - 91 octane will cost 2.07 AED per liter.
There are 3.785 liters in an American gallon.
So it will cost $2.19 per US gallon.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As from August 1st - 91 octane will cost 2.07 AED per liter.
> There are 3.785 liters in an American gallon.
> So it will cost $2.19 per US gallon.
> ...


Thank You that was very helpful!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

asih7262 said:


> This couldn't be more timely.. I have just accepted a position in Abu Dhabi and will be making the move in September..
> 
> I was planning on bringing my car with me ...its is a V8 5.5 Liter supercharged motor that only runs on 91+ octane gas & gets 9 MPG...
> 
> ...


In Dubai we have different octane ratings compared to the US (NY).

91 Octane in the US is equivalent of 95 Octane here in Dubai which cost 2.14aed per liter

But it could well be the case that 95 octane will not work for your supercharged engine. You probably end up taking 98 Octane (2.25 per liter). This is equivalent to 94 Octane in the US.


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

Edino said:


> In Dubai we have different octane ratings compared to the US (NY).
> 
> 91 Octane in the US is equivalent of 95 Octane here in Dubai which cost 2.14aed per liter
> 
> But it could well be the case that 95 octane will not work for your supercharged engine. You probably end up taking 98 Octane (2.25 per liter). This is equivalent to 94 Octane in the US.


This. completely was not aware of this. every time I open this forum I learn something new. if 98 octane is readily available, I would opt for that , my car performs leaps better w/ higher octane. when I take it to the track on occasion, I put in 110 octane  ..at 2.25 AED per liter , it works out to $2.32 per gallon ...not bad ..the jump in price between octane levels isn't nearly as exaggerated as in the US


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Deregulated fuel market to be 'controlled' to ensure no gouging 

Quote...
The Ministry of Economy said that the revised fuel prices in the UAE from August 1 will not have an adverse impact or lead to any increase in the prices of consumer goods.

The Ministry is also set to work with other authorities across the country to tighten control over the market, and prevent any attempt to exploit the decision to change fuel prices.​


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Edino said:


> In Dubai we have different octane ratings compared to the US (NY).
> 
> 91 Octane in the US is equivalent of 95 Octane here in Dubai which cost 2.14aed per liter
> 
> But it could well be the case that 95 octane will not work for your supercharged engine. You probably end up taking 98 Octane (2.25 per liter). This is equivalent to 94 Octane in the US.


We always get Super at the petrol station because our car requires it. I've never paid attention to what is says on the pump itself, but if I order Super how much octane is in there? Are there other petrol stations that provide even higher octane fuels?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> We always get Super at the petrol station because our car requires it. I've never paid attention to what is says on the pump itself, but if I order Super how much octane is in there? Are there other petrol stations that provide even higher octane fuels?


Super in Dubai is 98 Octane.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

brinks said:


> Because it did in US, I thought I was clear about it. A few years ago the plane tickets started getting more expensive because the gas prices increased. I am just stating what I noticed in the States. And I didn't suggest if in increases, I asked if it will. Big difference





rsinner said:


> In general yes, oil price increases WILL affect plane prices. However, the petrol (oops "gas") prices were regulated and outside of what the airline companies were paying for their fuel (which I have no idea are subsidized or not in UAE).
> 
> In the US, the gas prices at the pump are linked to the crude oil prices in the market. So when the gas prices went up, there was a high correlation with the plane ticket prices. In the UAE, earlier there was no such link.





The Rascal said:


> You haven't grasped this have you.
> 
> The price of the fuel hasn't increased per se, what has happened is the subsidy that the government pay to the suppliers has been removed, hence the petrol/diesel price is now allowed to "float" (except it's still the government that sets the price), along with the cost of the fuel on the international market.
> 
> That is anything but the same as a price hike because the cost per barrel has increased.


Let's keep it simple.

Crude prices affect avgas and kerosene products as they're refined from it. 

The gap between subsided price and spot market crude prices is now narrowed, so the government doesn't lose as much.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

Edino said:


> Super in Dubai is 98 Octane.


98 only on paper... as they increased the prices cca 25%, I'd expect quality to improve :fingerscrossed: :violin:

give me Shell V-Power 100 or Aral 102 quality here and charge it 3.24 per liter and it's fine for me :eyebrows:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jso said:


> 98 only on paper... as they increased the prices cca 25%, I'd expect quality to improve :fingerscrossed: :violin:
> 
> give me Shell V-Power 100 or Aral 102 quality here and charge it 3.24 per liter and it's fine for me :eyebrows:


You can get Shell on the Hatta Road, bit of a trek out for it though, and you need your passport to get there, but if needs must (and it's a lot cheaper than UAE).


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You can get Shell on the Hatta Road, bit of a trek out for it though, and you need your passport to get there, but if needs must (and it's a lot cheaper than UAE).


I can see a lot of offroaders in the Maleiha area popping across for a cheeky fill up.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You can get Shell on the Hatta Road, bit of a trek out for it though, and you need your passport to get there, but if needs must (and it's a lot cheaper than UAE).


unfortunately it's not even near to Shell quality in Europe, it's unbelievable that with this concentration of high performance cars they have such crap fuel. On the other hand it perfectly sums the medieval mindset here. They will extract the oil because that's how they get money, as for refining that can go cheapest


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

jso said:


> 98 only on paper... as they increased the prices cca 25%, I'd expect quality to improve :fingerscrossed: :violin:
> 
> give me Shell V-Power 100 or Aral 102 quality here and charge it 3.24 per liter and it's fine for me :eyebrows:


Why is there a concern with the quality of fuel here? I think its very good. As far I know it comes from Vitol (at least a few years ago), and they have a very good reputation.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

sulfur content in petrol is rather high as well as gum and certain other ingredients, octane value is less than specified. I saw an independent test result ordered by one of the German manufacturer's office (not the dealer) here in UAE


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

jso said:


> sulfur content in petrol is rather high as well as gum and certain other ingredients, octane value is less than specified. I saw an independent test result ordered by one of the German manufacturer's office (not the dealer) here in UAE


That is interesting. I know that for the power plants here they use "cheap" oil with a high sulfur content, never knew that about the fuel.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

If you refine it right, it shouldn't matter whether the crude was sweet or sour to start with.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

exactly that! but obviously their focus is on being just a milk cow for the crude...


----------

